# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  صباحكم جميل

## Zhrt_ALm6r

*صباحكم جميل*  



** 



*اللهم أني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه*
*وأعوذ بك من شر**ما بعده* 


*اللهم لاتدع لنا ذنبا الا غفرته ولا عيبا الا سترته*
*ولا هما الا**فرجته*

*لا اله الا الله عـدد ما كـان* 
* لا اله إلا الله عـدد ما يكـون* 
* لا الـه الا الله عـدد الحركـات والسكـون* 


*سبحـان الله و الحمـد لله ولا الـه إلا الله و الله أكبـر* 
* و لا حـول ولا قـوة إلا بالله* 


*اللهـم صلـي وسـلم وبـارك علـى نبينـا وحبيبنـا محمـد وآلـه الطيبيـن الطاهريـن* *وصحبـه أجمعيـن* 


*سبحـان الله و بحمـده عـدد خلقـه* 
* و رضـا نفسـه و زنـة عرشـه و مـداد كلمـاتـه*

----------


## عُبادة

> *صباحكم جميل*  
> 
> 
> 
> ** 
> 
> 
> 
> *اللهم أني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه*
> ...


 :SnipeR (62): اللهم آمين

----------


## منار المومني

شكرا وصباحك اجمل

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اسعدني مروركم

----------


## جسر الحياة

الله يسعد صباحك 
صباحك أجمل
واللهم آمين

----------


## شمس الشتاء

أمين ..............

صباح الخير 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اسعدني مروركم

----------


## آلجوري

اللهم آمين ..
الله يسعد صباحك .. :Smile:

----------


## شمس الشتاء

وصباحك جوري 
 :Smile:

----------


## keana

امين
الله يسلم تمك 
ويسعد صباحك

----------


## القلم الحزين

اللهم أمين
ويسعد صباحك

----------


## اصعب حب

صباح الخير لجميع الاعضاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللهم امين

الله يسعد صباحكم جميعا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمس الشتاء

آمين .......
صباح الورد لجميع

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

* أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله رب العالمين 
اللهم انى أسألك خير هذا اليوم
فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه
وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه ومن شر ما بعده

* أصبحنا على فطره الاسلام و كلمه الاخلاص
وعلى دين نبيا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى مله أبينا ابراهيم حنيفا
مسلما وما كان من المشركين

* سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 

* لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك 
وله الحمد وهو على كل شىء قدير

* سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه 
وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته 

* اللهم انى أسألك علما نافعا وعملا متقلبا 
ورزقا طيبا


الله يصبحكم بالخــير

----------


## keana

الله يصبحك بالخير زهره

----------


## Bataineh.88

الله يصبحك بالخير يا ميسم ويعطيكي الي ببالك
هدي حالك شوي 
لانها حتروق وتحلى

بس بنوتك بتجنن

----------


## شمس الشتاء

صباح الورد للجميع 
جمعه مباركه

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bataineh.88 
_الله يصبحك بالخير يا ميسم ويعطيكي الي ببالك_
_هدي حالك شوي_ 
_لانها حتروق وتحلى_
_بس بنوتك بتجنن_


آه ... يا رب 
عجبتك بنوتي
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

صباح الورد جميعا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

بسم الله ذي الشأن عظيم السلطان شديد البرهان قوي الأركان 
ما شاء الله كان أعوذ بالله من كل شيطان أنس وجان

 اللهم أني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته 
وهداه وأعوذ بك من شر ما بعده

 اللهم لا تدع لنا ذنبا إلا غفرته ولا عيبا إلا سترته
 ولا هما إلا فرجته ولا دينا إلا قضيته ولا حاجه من 
حوائج الدنيا و الآخرة هي لك رضا ولنا صلاحا 
إلا قضيتها يا أرحم الراحمين 
وصلي اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

اللهم ارزقنا الجنة وحسن الخاتمه وأعذنا من النار والعذاب


اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك و ملائكتك 
و جميع خلقك انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك
 لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..


اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره
وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه


اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن
 والعجز والكسل
 والجبن والبخل
 وقهر الدين وغلبة الرجال

اللهم اكفنا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك و اغننا بفضلك عمَّن سواك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

صباح الورد للجميع

----------


## عُبادة

اللهم آميييييين

----------


## The Gentle Man

صباح معطر بالورد
لاحلى اعضاء احلى من الورد



صباح الخير على الجميع

----------


## دموع الورد

صباح النور..و الورد

----------


## The Gentle Man

صباح الخير لاحلى الاعضاء

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

** لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم* *ولا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم**
* لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم
*** اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*
*وبركة في العمر* *وتوبة قبل الموت*
*وصحة في الجسد وسعة في الرزق* 
*وعفوا عند الحساب* *ومغفرة بعد الموت*
*وشهادة عند الموت* *ونصيبا من الجنة* *وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم* *وأمانا من العذاب*

** اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين**
* اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات**
**
*** اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*

*** *اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين**
*** اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين**
*** اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار**
*** اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*

** اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا**
*** اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا* 
*** *اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين**
*** اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم**
**
*** اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان**
*** اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك*

*** *وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم**
*

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللهم امين

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

* اللهم اني اصبحت اشهدك و اشهد حملت عرشك و ملائكتك 
و جميع خلقك انك انت الله لا اله الا انت وحدك
لا شريك لك وان محمدا عبدك ورسولك..

* أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله رب العالمين 
اللهم انى أسألك خير هذا اليوم
فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه
وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه ومن شر ما بعده


* لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شىء قدير. 

* سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومدادكلماته . 

* اللهم انى أسألك علما نافعا وعملا متقلبا ورزقا طيبا. 

* أستغفر اللـــــــــــــــه وأتوب اليه. أستغفر الله وأتوب اليه . أستغفر الله وأتوب اليه. 

* اللهم صلى وسلم على نبيا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام. 

* يارب ارضى عنى وعن والدى وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والاموات. 

* يارب فرج همى وهم المؤمنين جميعا ..

الله يصبحكم بأنوار النبي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حان الآن موعد " دعائي"

حسب توقيت "المحبة في الله"

في منطقة "القلوب الطاهرة"

وما يجاورها


أسال الذي فوق سابع سماء

الذي يراك ويعلم سرك ومستقرك

ونجواك أنه يجعل " الجنة مثواك"

* جمعة مباركة *

----------


## keana

يسلمو زهره 
بانتظار جديدك 
تم التثبيت

----------


## The Gentle Man

*ما في  أحلى من**صباحكم**
**و الشمــس تنور حياتكم**
**و أكون أول رسايلكــــــــم**
**و أقول يسعد صباحكم*

----------


## The Gentle Man

*
اللَّهُم لَكَ أسْلَمْتُ وبِكَ آمنْتُ، وعليكَ توَكَّلْتُ، وإلَيكَ أنَبْتُ، وبِكَ خاصَمْتُ. اللَّهمَّ أعُوذُ بِعِزَّتِكَ، لا إلَه إلاَّ أنْتَ أنْ تُضِلَّنِي أنْت الْحيُّ الَّذي لا تمُوتُ، وَالْجِنُّ وَالإِنْسُ يمُوتُونَ*

----------


## keana

*[align=center] 
4- اللّهُـمَّ إِنِّـي أَصْبَـحْتُ أَُشْـهِدُك ، وَأُشْـهِدُ حَمَلَـةَ عَـرْشِـك ، وَمَلائِكَتِك ، وَجَمـيعَ خَلْـقِك ، أَنَّـكَ أَنْـتَ اللهُ لا إلهَ إلاّ أَنْـتَ وَحْـدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَـك ، وَأَنَّ ُ مُحَمّـداً عَبْـدُكَ وَرَسـولُـك .(أربع مرات )  [أبو داود 4/317] 
[/align]*

----------


## keana

اللهم ما اصبح بي من نعمه او باحد من خلقك فمنك حدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر 


من قالها في اليوم فقدى ادى شكر يومه

----------


## The Gentle Man

صباح الورد 

** 
*صباح معطر بذكركيا اللهاللهمّ مالِكَ المُلك تؤتِي المُلكَ من تشاءوتنزعُ المُلك مِمّن تشاءتعِزّ من تشاء وتُذِلّ من تشاءبيدك الخير إنك على كلّ شئ قدير سبحان الله  سبحان اللهالحمدلله   الحمدلله   الحمدلله    الحمدلله لا اله الا الله, لا اله الا الله , لا اله الا الله
عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

رضيت بالله ربا
 و بالإسلام دينا
 و بمحمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم نبيا ورسولا*

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين

لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين

لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين

سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له

له الملك و الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه

المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.

لا إله إلا الله إقرارا بربو بيته

سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته

اللهم يا نور السموات و الأرض ، يا عماد السموات والأرض ، يا جبار

السموات والأرض ، يا ديان السموات والأرض ، يا وارث السموات والأرض

، يا مالك السموات والأرض ، يا عظيم السموات والأرض ، يا عالم

السموات والأرض ، يا قيوم السموات والأرض ، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم

الآخرة .

اللهم إني أسألك ، أن لك الحمد ، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان ،

بديع السموات و الأرض ، ذو الجلال و الإكرام ، برحمتك يا أرحم

الراحمين .

بسم الله أصبحنا و أمسينا أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمد رسول

الله ، وأن الجنة حق ، والنار حق ، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها ،

و أن الله يبعث من في القبور .

الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله ، ولا رازق غيره .

الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض و لا في السماء وهو السميع

البصير

* جمعة مباركة *



[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]جمعة مباركة [/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

جمعه مباركه لكم و لنا ان شاء الله

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center]
اللهم اني استغفرك من كل ذنب قوى عليه ذنبى بعافيتك 
او نالته قدرتى بفضل نعمتك او بسطت اليه يدى بسابغ رزقك
او اتكلت فيه عند خوفى منك على امانك او وثقت فيه بحلمك
او عولت فيه على كريم عفوك اللهم انى استغفرك من كل ذنب خنت فيه امانتى
او بخست فيه نفسى او قدمت فيه شهوتى او اثرت فيه لذتى او سعيت فيه لغيرى
او استغويت فيه من تبعنى او غلبت فيه بفضل حيلتى
او احلت عليك فيه مولالى فلم تغلبنى على فعلى ان كنت سبحانك كارها لمعصيتى
 ولكن سبق علمك فى باختيارى واستعمالى مرادى واثيارى فحلمت عنى فلم تدخلنى
فيه جبرا ولم تحملنى عليه قهرا ولم تظلمنى شيئا يا ارحم الراحمين 
يا صاحبى عند شدتى يا مؤنسى فى وحدتى يا حافظى فى غربتى
يا وليى فى نعمتى يا كاشف كربتى يا مستمع دعوتى يا راحم عبرتى
يا مقيل عثرتى يا الهى بالتحقيق يا ركنى الوثيق يا جارى اللصيق 
يا مولاى الشفيق اخرجنى من حلق المضيق الى سعة الطريق 
وفرج من عندك قريب وثيق واكشف عنى كل شدة وضيق 
واكفنى ما اطيق ومالا اطيق اللهم فرج عنى كل هم وغم
واخرجنى من كل حزن وكرب يا فارج الهم ويا كاشف الغم
ويا مجيب دعوة المضطر يا منزل القطر
صل اللهم على خيرتك من خلقك سيدنا محمد 
وعلى اله الطيبين الطاهرين وفرج عنى ما قد ضاق به صدرى
وعيل معه صبرى وقلت له حيلتى وضعفت له قوتى 
يا كاشف كل ضر وبلية يا سامع كل سر وخفية يا ارحم الراحمين 
وافوض امرى الى الله ان الله بصير بالعباد 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]
> اللهم اني استغفرك من كل ذنب قوى عليه ذنبى بعافيتك 
> او نالته قدرتى بفضل نعمتك او بسطت اليه يدى بسابغ رزقك
> او اتكلت فيه عند خوفى منك على امانك او وثقت فيه بحلمك
> او عولت فيه على كريم عفوك اللهم انى استغفرك من كل ذنب خنت فيه امانتى
> او بخست فيه نفسى او قدمت فيه شهوتى او اثرت فيه لذتى او سعيت فيه لغيرى
> او استغويت فيه من تبعنى او غلبت فيه بفضل حيلتى
> او احلت عليك فيه مولالى فلم تغلبنى على فعلى ان كنت سبحانك كارها لمعصيتى
>  ولكن سبق علمك فى باختيارى واستعمالى مرادى واثيارى فحلمت عنى فلم تدخلنى
> ...



اللهم امين

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
الحَمْدُ للّهِ ِ الأَوَّلِ قَبْلَ الإنْشاءِ وَالاِحْياء وَالاخِرِ بَعْدَ فَنأِ الاَشْياء
 العَلِيمِ الَّذِي لايَنْسى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَهُ وَلايَخِيبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ وَلايَقْطَعُ رَجأَ مَنْ رَجاهُ
 اللّهُمَّ إِنِّي اُشْهِدُكَ وَكَفى بِكَ شَهِيداً، وَاُشْهِدُ جَمِيعَ مَلائِكَتِكَ 
وَسُكَّانَ سَماواتِكَ وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ، وَمَنْ بَعَثْتَ مِنْ أَنْبِيائِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ
 وَأَنْشَأتَ مِنْ أَصْنافِ خَلْقِكَ، أَنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللّهُ لا إِلهَ إِلا أَنْتَ
 وَحْدَكَ لا شَرِيكَ لَكَ وَلا عَدِيلَ وَلا خُلْفَ لِقَوْلِكَ وَلا تَبْدِيلَ
 وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدا صَلَّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَاَّلِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ أَدّى ما حَمَّلْتَهُ إِلى
 العِبادِ وَجاهَدَ فِي اللّهِ عَزَّ وَجلَّ حَقَّ الجِهادِ، وَأَنَّهُ بَشَّرَ بِما هُوَ حَقٌ 
مِنَ الثَّوابِ، وَأَنْذَرَ بِما هُوَ صِدْقٌ مِنَ العِقابِ. اللّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْنِي عَلى دِينِكَ
 ما أَحْيَيْتَنِي، وَلا تُزِغْ قَلْبِي بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنِي، وَهَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً 
إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الوَهّابُ.صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلى اَّل مُحَمَّدٍ، وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ 
أَتْباعِهِ وَشِيعَتِهِ، وَاحْشُرْنِي فِي زُمْرَتِهِ، وَوَفِّقْنِي لأَداءِ فَرْضِ الجُمُعاتِ 
وَما أَوْجَبْتَ عَلَيَّ فِيها مِنْ الطّاعاتِ وَقَسَمْتَ لأهْلِها مِنَ العَطاءِ
 فِي يَوْمِ الجَزاءِ
 إِنَّكَ أَنْت‌َ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
اللهم آآآميـــــــن ... اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله ... بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..بسم الله خير الأسماء, بسم الله الذي لايضر مع إسمه أذى,باسم الله الكافي ,باسم الله المعافي ,باسم الله الذي لايضر مع إسمه شيء في الأرض ولا 
في السماءوهو السميع العليم. باسم الله على نفسي وديني باسم الله على أهلي 
ومالي باسم الله على كل شيء أعطانيه ربي 
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر أعوذ بالله مما أخاف وأحذر . 
الله ربي ولا أشرك به شيئا عز جارك وجل ثناؤك وتقدست أسماؤك ولا إله غيرك 
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر 
كل جبار عنيدو شيطان مريد ومن شر قضاء السوء ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ 
بناصيتها إن ربي على صراط مستقيم 

الله يفتح عليكم جميعا ... جمعة مباركة 
[/align]

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

جزأك الله كل خير على الموضوع القيم

----------


## شمعة الظلام

الله عليك يسلمو

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله ... بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..بسم الله خير الأسماء, بسم الله الذي لايضر مع إسمه أذى,باسم الله الكافي ,باسم الله المعافي ,باسم الله الذي لايضر مع إسمه شيء في الأرض ولا 
في السماءوهو السميع العليم. باسم الله على نفسي وديني باسم الله على أهلي 
ومالي باسم الله على كل شيء أعطانيه ربي 
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر أعوذ بالله مما أخاف وأحذر . 
الله ربي ولا أشرك به شيئا عز جارك وجل ثناؤك وتقدست أسماؤك ولا إله غيرك 
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر 
كل جبار عنيدو شيطان مريد ومن شر قضاء السوء ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ 
بناصيتها إن ربي على صراط مستقيم

----------


## العالي عالي

وافوض امرى الى الله ان الله بصير بالعباد

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هلا هلا صباح الورد

----------

